# Looking for Peltor ComTac II's



## The91Bravo (Jun 29, 2012)

Anyone got a set they would be willing to sell?  Mine got swiped out of the front seat at the range.

Best earpro I have ever had.  They grabbed the whole bag.  boom mic, PTT harness etc.

And of course no one saw nothing.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 30, 2012)

That blows.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jul 1, 2012)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jul 4, 2012)

Only one theif in he military, everyone else just trying to get their shit back. In all seriousness that does suck.


----------



## justincredubil02 (Feb 20, 2014)

I've got the same question - does anyone have a set laying around they'd sell?  I can't get them issued, but need them for some mission sets in the near future.  Thanks a lot, Air Force...


----------

